# K10 fresh v Barista



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh giant forum Brain ( or brain even...) would like some opinions please.

What are the differences between a k10 fresh and k10 barista ( early model variant poss pro conic )

Burrs same ...

Doser v On demand - given

Price - given

barista retains less ? barista Can be modded to single dose ? ( does this need brushed and bump an grind tactics )

Different exit shutes ?

Were there any major differences between older and never barista version apart from the fork on them ?

What's the retention on the doser like ?

Anything I've missed or things people have noticed from use?

Cheers


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think there is a forum member with a K10 Doser model. I am not sure if this is the same as the current Barista pro version. They both have dozers of course but I think the newer one has the updated collar on it. Someone said that the new one you can single dose....other than that, no idea


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Shortshots used one of em at Rave I think ..where am you Shortshorts ?

I think they changed the PF holder from plastic to metal ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The grind retention interests me .,are they lower in the dosers coz of the exit shute, or coz you can bump and grind them. Presumably if you run em with a hopper of beans the dosers still retain a chunk


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I think the one you refer to got moved on to a forum member. your post has made me have a quick look and the only place I can see that sells them is alchemy coffee. but they are only just over a grand....seems a big price difference to the fresh I owned.......still, thwack thwack and all that!


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

There is a thread on another forum that suggest the K10F and K10 PB have different adjustment grind mechanisms.

Link enclosed, please remove if that's not allowed MrBoots

http://www.home-barista.com/advice/compak-k10-fresh-vs-k10-pro-barista-t30395.html


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It's fine tony

You can like " other " forums









cheers for the link ..


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

TonyW said:


> There is a thread on another forum that suggest the K10F and K10 PB have different adjustment grind mechanisms.
> 
> Link enclosed, please remove if that's not allowed MrBoots
> 
> http://www.home-barista.com/advice/compak-k10-fresh-vs-k10-pro-barista-t30395.html


I seem to think Reiss posted something to this effect on the Londinium site too.

Don't tell me you are bored of the EK already bootsy


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Cheers Boots - but I like this forum the best!!! Honestly, I have found everyone here so friendly and helpful, it's like spending the afternoon in the worlds best pub but with caffeine instead of beer 

Anyway, theres also a comment elsewhere that "the K10 Fresh/F10 auger (K06120) also fits the K10 Pro Barista just fine with the appropriate longer screw (K03060)" and some discussion on the pros and come of auger feeds vs single dosing, which implies some other differences.

Link enclosed:

http://www.home-barista.com/grinders/scaa-2014-coming-from-compak-some-exciting-developments-t30423-30.html


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Having looked at the links TonyW posted, this looks like an interesting grinder. Does anyone on the forum own one to give us a bit of insight. It would seem, that the main advantage of the Fresh is grind on demand, but you cannot really single dose. For me, you can single dose because your coffee intake is limited, or you may drink a lot but switch beans regularly. With the BArista version, you can single dose if you want to but you also seem to lose a lot of the retention issues, as all you need to do is take the doser lid off, lift the flap and sweep it out.

Does this really mean that you can get a lot of the taste profiles that the Fresh has whilst removing a lot of the problems the fresh has, and save £600? I probably have it wrong!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Big difference between the two grinders is rpm - Fresh being an impressively low 350rpm provided by a motor nearly three times the power of the Barista model which spins at over 1250rpm. Guess the Fresh is going to grind cooler with consequent less degradation to the ground coffee - particularly in high volume use.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

The pro barista 240 volt spins at 325 rpm with an 800 watt motor according to Compak

http://www.compak.es/en/k10-conic-pro-barista.php

Unless the models have changed, as the spec on this one is slightly different

http://www.alchemycoffee.co.uk/compak-k10-pro.html


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You're right, David - the info on the Idrinkcoffee website is wrong - gives the motor size (watts)- 320 and rpm - 1250 in the tech section.


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

They did update the K10PB as part of the 2014 product refresh, but the motor spec didn't change. Another link enclosed, with thanks to Reiss's Londinium blog, to a letter from Compak listing the updates on the latest 2014 K10PB. The F10 Conic OD seems to be the current name/variant of the K10F, and the letter lists a few updates for that too.

http://londiniumespresso.com/blog/fyi-letter-detailing-the-2014-model-year-changes-for-compak-grinders


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Since Bootise started this, it has made me have a closer look at the K10 again, but not the Fresh model. In all the years of coffee I have, I had never considered a doser model before. Perhaps I did not fully appreciate what they can do. It also seems that you can get them to have very low retention and if that is the case, then it suddenly becomes a potential target for the home user


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cant see you being arsed with bump grind and brush though my Kidd


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

No, you are probably right.....getting carried away as usual!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you really change beans or roast level of beans often enough for retention to be that much of a problem?

For me With weekly beans it would hurt a lot. But jampit and home roasting?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Martin, when I had the k10 fresh, the retention problem is that once dialled in, if you make a change on the go to tighten our loosen the bring, it is not the next shot you pull but the one after that where you see the result. So, for every adjustment, you throw the next shot before you see the results, so it is very wasteful and combined with my goldfish memory........I have Jampit as my staple. I also receive DSOl and sample beans fro 2 other roasters on a regular basis. I do also buy many other beans to try, and receive offerings from kind people like you. that was why when I had the K10 I also had a second grinder alongside to help with these others.

It would seem that with a little compromise, the barista version might tick a few boxes though


----------

